# Ruth Shady Solís: Caral ya es una realidad



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

*Entrevista con Ruth Shady* 









*–Hablar de Ruth Shady es hablar de Caral. ¿Qué hacías antes?*

–Yo trabajaba en unas investigaciones en el nororiente, en Pacopampa, después estuve en Bagua. A Caral y el valle de Supe llegué en 1978, trabajando en Végueta y pude conocer los principales monumentos del valle de Supe. A mí me sorprendió la monumentalidad de Caral.

*–¿Pese a que todo estaba enterrado?*

–No a los ojos de un arqueólogo.

*–Es curioso cómo el valle de Caral sigue vinculado a Chavín de Huántar.*

–A Chavín y a Kotosh, en Huánuco. Es la misma área cultural y siguen vinculados después de tanto tiempo. Recuerda que Alfredo Torero demostró que en esta zona surge el Quechua. Esta gente ha interactuado desde hace 4.400 años pero sentó los cimientos de la civilización. A partir de Caral se formó el estado, la vida urbana...

*–¿Y con el Plan Maestro se proyecta como destino de turismo arqueológico?*

–No sólo eso. Para la población del valle es muy importante. Se identifican con Caral, se sienten orgullosos, incluso han demostrado que son los mejores guías.

*–Que yo recuerde, siempre fueron arqueólogos.*

–Ya no. Los campesinos son mejores guías turísticos que los arqueólogos, porque transmiten sus conocimientos con emoción. Ellos tienen la cultura pero necesitan los instrumentos técnicos para atender a los turistas.

*–¿El Plan incluye nuevos hoteles en el Norte Chico?*

–Los grandes hoteles se quedarán en Barranca o Huacho porque en Supe y Caral se van a instalar alojamientos no convencionales en casa de los propios campesinos. A esto se suma el proyecto agro-ecológico, a través de 25 huertos integrales. 

*–¿Hoy en día Caral es la investigación más importante en el Perú?*

–Yo diría que es la más integral y dinámica del país. Estamos en capacidad de mostrarle al mundo una escuela de arqueología peruana, según los comentarios de colegas extranjeros.

*–¿Qué se viene para los turistas?*

–Lo inmediato es el Festival de Anchoveta en Caleta Vidal o en Puerto Supe. No será sólo un evento turístico. Queremos recuperar su consumo, que fue masivo y perduró hasta principios del siglo pasado.

*–¿Como potajes o como abono?*

–Ambos. El charquican con pallares es preparado a base de anchoveta seca, tipo charqui. Desde hace 4 mil años hubo un comercio muy intenso entre agricultores y pescadores, y ese comercio sirvió para llevar la anchoveta seca a la sierra. 

*–¿Y qué habrá de nuevo en la exposición de julio próximo?*

–Vamos a transmitir todos estos conocimientos hallados y recuperados en Caral. Hemos reconstruido cuatro personajes de la época en base a su cráneos. Es una labor de antropología pionera en el Perú y lo curioso es que podrás comprobar cómo se mantienen los rasgos típicos en muchos campesinos de la época.

*–¿Es cierto que viajarás a China?*

–No lo sé. Yo presido ICOMOS del Perú y he sido invitada a la asamblea institucional que se realiza cada dos años.

*–Te hubieras integrado a la delegación de Toledo.*

–No, el evento será en octubre. Pero ahora que el presidente está en China, a nadie se le ocurrió pensar que somos pares, que en el mundo hay seis focos civilizadores, uno es China y otro es el Perú. El mensaje que debió llevar a China es de vincular ambos mundos, un mensaje de civilización a civilización.

*–No limitar todo al tema comercial.*

–Claro que no. El tema cultural afianza mucho más que el comercial.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que chevere! Arriba con la cultura. No se si estoy correcto pero creo que Ruth Shady es Chalaca.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Filter said:


> *Entrevista con Ruth Shady*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y que lo sepan todos, eso es el Peru, una tierra magica, le duela a quien le duela....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Somos el foco Civilizador de Sudamerica, que bonito suena, y es que es verdad la cultura andina, nacio en el Peru.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Pero si caral no es andino...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

La Comunidad Andina tiene a paises con COSTA pero se llama la Comunidad Andina. Mira que tambien la mayoria de esos paises tienen mas selva que andes....pero se llama la Comunidad ANDINA.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------

